# Is there an official Merlin thread? Why not?



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there an official Merlin thread? If not, then I'll just post here some pics of my 92 Merlin.
It is # 3850 
Yeh, I know I should change some parts. I am working on that.

Merlin's website states "Brand rebirth underway". Good luck and lets hope they make something worth keeping and showing in 20 years from now


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice ride to start it off!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Super sweet!

Off the top of my head, I know there's a titanium thread but maybe not a Merlin thread.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Those cranks didn't break yet? I suppose someone would have to ride it for that to happen. I think we warrantied 3 pair of them one summer way back when. 

Otherwise it looks great!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

:skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mbkot said:


> Is there an official Merlin thread? If not, then I'll just post here some pics of my 92 Merlin.
> It is # 3850
> Yeh, I know I should change some parts. I am working on that.


What parts would you want to change? Great set up.

Only thing I question is the seatpost height and saddle position. Leads me to believe the bike doesn't fit you properly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

For the thread.

I had Merlin #250 for a while. Full XT, Salsa stem, Merlin bars, Potts Type II fork. As much as I tried to like the bike...I never liked the bike.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Those purple accents are disgusting.


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> What parts would you want to change? Great set up.
> 
> Only thing I question is the seatpost height and saddle position. Leads me to believe the bike doesn't fit you properly.


The bike fits me fine. I liked the light on that wall, so the bike had to be cleaned fast. To ride, the saddle and the post need to be adjusted.

As for the parts, I'd change the saddle, the seat post to Santour Xc, the fork to type 2. Thats about it. I am not crazy about the purple parts, but thats how it was then, after all this is a VRC bike, so i'll keep them


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn, my favorite Merlin, seriously. My buddy Jason S. haa '91 just like yours. The best part about this bike are those roller cam/ u-brake mounts. He has a IRD Ti fork on his. I wanted one twenty one years ago, and seeing yours makes me still want it just as bad!

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Those purple accents are disgusting.


What are you talking about? They were the shizznit back then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's my old one (which I've sold to Norway), a 1995 Mountain.
It was equipped with XTR M900, RS Judy FSX and lots of titanium & carbon bling.










Currently I've got a 1996 XLM that I'm hoping to get built within a couple of weeks, depending how quickly my LBS can build up the wheelset.


----------



## richw76 (Mar 12, 2012)

Why not make this the Merlin thread... I own one, but know nothing about them! So I'll stay tuned to this particular thread.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> For the thread.
> 
> I had Merlin #250 for a while. Full XT, Salsa stem, Merlin bars, Potts Type II fork. As much as I tried to like the bike...I never liked the bike.


I think I love my Ti bike just because my wheels are extra light, and spot on geometry (for me anyway), but yeah, Ti doesnt really impress me, it feels (or at least my Ti bike does to me) alot like an aluminum bike, very flickable, but really stiff.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Rumpfy;9137664As much as I tried to like the bike...I never liked the bike. :(
[/QUOTE said:


> Rumpfy, i know what you mean. Had a Merlin as well. Ritchey Forks, Salsa stem - looked amazing, but riding never convinced me.
> 
> Best
> 
> Moritz


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats an awesome bike you have. I had two Merlins, one I bought in 1987, the second one was a replacement for the first, which I broke in 1996. I sold in 2003 and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

mbkot said:


> Merlin's website states "Brand rebirth underway". Good luck and lets hope they make something worth keeping and showing in 20 years from now


Sadly it has been saying that for over a year now. ABG decided to stop making and selling Merlin-branded bikes from its Litespeed factory and sold the rights to the Merlin Metalworks brand name. It seems that the new owner of those rights, Competitive Cyclist, had no particular plan for what, if anything, it might do with them.

"When will we begin offering Merlins for sale? We don't know.
Will it become Competitive Cyclist's 'house brand'? We don't know.
Will Merlin be available for wholesale sales and international distribution? We don't know.
Will there ever be dalliances with materials other than titanium? We don't know.

What we do know, however, is that just a decade ago, Merlin, along with Colnago and Serotta (and a few others, of course), was part of an elite group of treasured manufacturers. It's been on an M&A roller-coaster for awhile. Bringing it back to its past glory -- its lack of embellishment, exacting quality, and accessibility -- is a high bar to reach. We aspire to get there in due time and that adventure begins today."


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

anthonyinhove said:


> Sadly it has been saying that for over a year now.


Did not know it was that long.

About two years ago I was told that they were closing their Ti operation, and were planning to concentrate on the carbon. That was before the sale to Competitive Cyclist.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know what the equivalent is in the US, but in the UK a Merlin Mountain or XLM would sell for a higher price on eBay than a Litespeed Ocoee. If it's like that in the US, I don't understand why you would kill the Merlin brand name, and keep the Litespeed name.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

anthonyinhove said:


> I don't know what the equivalent is in the US, but in the UK a Merlin Mountain or XLM would sell for a higher price on eBay than a Litespeed Ocoee. If it's like that in the US, I don't understand why you would kill the Merlin brand name, and keep the Litespeed name.


I have nothing in the way of hard facts to go on, but my impression is that Litespeed as a road - and particularly tri - brand did more volume than Merlin. I think what you're seeing in Merlin MTB values is brand-residue from the Somerville era when - IMO - you really couldn't buy a better production bike.

My Merlin MTB is the best unsuspended mountain bike I've ever had. I love the length, its light weight and how the rear wheel always feels so planted.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's mine:










More here:

fiveandaquarter: 1992 Merlin Titanium


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> I have nothing in the way of hard facts to go on, but my impression is that Litespeed as a road - and particularly tri - brand did more volume than Merlin. I think what you're seeing in Merlin MTB values is brand-residue from the Somerville era when - IMO - you really couldn't buy a better production bike.
> 
> My Merlin MTB is the best unsuspended mountain bike I've ever had. I love the length, its light weight and how the rear wheel always feels so planted.


Yep, what he said. In the early '90's glory days of Merlin, and TI in general, nothing really compared to the design purity, construction/finish quality, and mystique of a Merlin. I know that's highly subjective and arguable... Ibis' Ti Mojo (which I still own) and Serotta's Ti mtb's with all the butted and tapered tubes raised the bar in some ways, but in 1992 +- there was absolutely no more lusted after bike than a Merlin.... sometimes I wish I still had mine, but then again, I got a lot of enjoyment out of the _*2 bikes*_ I was able to buy with the proceeds of the Merlin sale.


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous build! I love the fork and the fascinating half roller cam.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

merlin mountain #296 (1988) and #9187 (1993)


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

Building from scratch (except for the fork & WTB headset, those came with the frame)...half the stuff is probably gonna change...I'm thinking it may have too much black.

Should have taken a picture of the other side.

<img src=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7cBlpE2PS1g/T349Dp9hi4I/AAAAAAAAB_0/lr6eWSOypO4/s912/IMG_1827.JPG>

<img src=https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-xQ2wIY-4Y6s/T349DqCzfsI/AAAAAAAAB_4/2xpYQJiqGHk/s640/IMG_1828.JPG>

I've got another one that I was gonna modernize, I've got a 1" steer assembly to build on a SID. Got some Magura hydros w/ ceramic to use. I am concerned about messing with the geometry, any thoughts?

<img src=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0VJ3AGCPnpo/T349DmYZBoI/AAAAAAAAB_8/bI9EzuCF6p4/s640/IMG_1829.JPG>

Thanks - JL


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

newsboymerlin said:


> merlin mountain #296 (1988) and #9187 (1993)


Good lord, chains and cables! I never thought I would see the day!


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

bobcataville said:


> I've got another one that I was gonna modernize, I've got a 1" steer assembly to build on a SID. Got some Magura hydros w/ ceramic to use. I am concerned about messing with the geometry, any thoughts?


Seems like you've already messed with the geometry by fitting that short stem. That must have speeded up the steering quite a bit, so fitting an 80mm fork should compensate for that and return the steering sharpness to somewhere near where it was in the first place.


----------



## kscycler (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet ride. I have been riding a Merlin road bike since '94 and have over 70,000 miles on it. Just picked up my first MTB, a brand new '94 Merlin, at the LBS.


----------



## kscycler (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bobcataville said:


> Building from scratch (except for the fork & WTB headset, those came with the frame)...half the stuff is probably gonna change...I'm thinking it may have too much black.
> 
> Should have taken a picture of the other side.
> 
> ...


I could use the fork and headset then! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> I could use the fork and headset then! :thumbsup:


You mean the WTB & the Chance Big 1" - those have to stay, I would change other black items on the bike. Probably the crank since it's just an LX, maybe something else.

On another note, the fork has some paint imperfections, I may get it redone, but it's not going to be now. Is there a good touchup to use? I was thinking either automotive touchup paint...maybe even nail polish?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bobcataville said:


> I was thinking either automotive touchup paint...maybe even nail polish?


Yup. Perfect. Would be sweet building it up with a XT drivetrain.


----------



## richw76 (Mar 12, 2012)

This might be a dumb question.. Where is the serial number printed on the bike, and how can I find info on it (such as year it was made)?

Thanks!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

richw76 said:


> This might be a dumb question.. Where is the serial number printed on the bike, and how can I find info on it (such as year it was made)?
> 
> Thanks!


The serial should be stamped on the inside of the rear dropout.

I'm not aware of any official serial number database, but if you post it here I'm sure we would be able to give you an idea of the production date.


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

kscycler said:


> Sweet ride. I have been riding a Merlin road bike since '94 and have over 70,000 miles on it. Just picked up my first MTB, a brand new '94 Merlin, at the LBS.


Lets see some photos


----------



## richw76 (Mar 12, 2012)

classen said:


> The serial should be stamped on the inside of the rear dropout.
> 
> I'm not aware of any official serial number database, but if you post it here I'm sure we would be able to give you an idea of the production date.


Sorry to sound like a total Noob, but where is the rear drop out?


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

richw76 said:


> Sorry to sound like a total Noob, but where is the rear drop out?


Take off the rear wheel. Should be on the inside of the derailleur side dropout


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

richw76 said:


> Sorry to sound like a total Noob, but where is the rear drop out?


That is an odd looking bicycle.

You may try to google stuff to help yourself out. Here's some info here: List of bicycle parts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

1989-90 Merlin Mtn.


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen this one before?
Black Mountain Cycles: Merlin titanium mountain bike frame for sale...
Pictures are copyrighted so I didn't want to post it, but the last one shows the bottom bracket.
It looks like they gutted the old grease guard. 
Seems like the spindle would be relatively long.
Also read about someone who put in cartridge bearings but it didn't wound like they used the set rings.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

That is the original pre-GG bottom bracket that was used for a wee bit (I say wee bit because I don't exactly know) on early Merlin frames. I think the GG bottom bracket was first used about 1990/1991.


----------



## Bimdapogs (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful Merlins! I'll post pics of mine when I reach 10 posts..


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Merlin Bikes

site is alive and kicking again... not sure what that means to the world... but it';s something I guess


----------



## Tessaiga (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, I know this is the vintage thread. Just wanted to ask something..... If the heydays of Merlin were in the early 90s, does that mean a Merlin mountain bike frame made in say, 2006 - 2008, is not good at all??


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is mine. Merlin built though the fork is only sorta Merlin ...










Have an early Extralite road bike and a few other mountain bikes made from some Merlin parts.


----------



## Narhay (Feb 1, 2013)

Lets see if this works. I've owned it since Sunday.

and this is how it currently sits...now with the rear wheel.


----------



## Narhay (Feb 1, 2013)

An updated photo taken just now:










Anyone know what I need to perform some maintenance on the rear FH M732 XT freehub? It doesn't spin freely.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Narhay said:


> Anyone know what I need to perform some maintenance on the rear FH M732 XT freehub? It doesn't spin freely.


Please please please start by clamping the seat post and not the frame. Way too nice of a frame to dent that way.


----------



## Narhay (Feb 1, 2013)

Boy named SSue said:


> Please please please start by clamping the seat post and not the frame. Way too nice of a frame to dent that way.


Will do. It is relatively loose in there and acting as a glorified holder at the moment.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Narhay said:


> Anyone know what I need to perform some maintenance on the rear FH M732 XT freehub? It doesn't spin freely.


This is what you want. I'm in no way affiliated with Paul Morningstar, but I've used his tools and they rock!

FreehubBuddy


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Remove the nd lock nut and cone, pull the axle out, remove the bearings, use a 10mm Allen to remove the freehub body, use a dental pick to pry up the rubber seal on the back, soak with liquid grease(I like tenacious oil for this)

Reassemble the hub with fresh bearings and grease

Ride off into the sunset


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Started working on refinishing mine... long road ahead on this one

Before










After some scotchbrite action


----------



## rjsdavis (Jun 22, 2012)

Boy named SSue said:


> Please please please start by clamping the seat post and not the frame. Way too nice of a frame to dent that way.


Good call!... or at least stick a frame pad in between the grips and the frame (like you get in bike boxes when they're shipped).


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's Gary Helfrich with one of his earlier models.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Here's Gary Helfrich with one of his earlier models.


Great photo!

I just bought this one with the help of Mike at Black Mountain.


----------



## mbkot (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Mark,
Nice bike, very clean.
Are you still in Yanukovichland or back home?
cheers


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

I see someone posted a Mongoose Ti bike in this thread. Did Merlin make them?
I have a 1999 Mongoose Ti frame bike- was it built by Merlin as well?
It's a DX10.7


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

classen said:


> This is what you want. I'm in no way affiliated with Paul Morningstar, but I've used his tools and they rock!
> 
> FreehubBuddy


I've just done it manually like Hollister suggested...but I do have a brand new freehub buddy...bought it long ago and never used it......have you used them and do they actually work good? Just wondering cause I've never heard of anyone using one.


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Here's Gary Helfrich with one of his earlier models.


Ahh, the invention of the lefty


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

mbkot said:


> Hey Mark,
> Nice bike, very clean.
> Are you still in Yanukovichland or back home?
> cheers


Thanks- I am still in the land of snow but I will be back in the states this summer so I will add to the bike and take a few photos.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I picked up Merlin #372 today. This is it in "as found" condition. Bought it off of the original owner, who used it as a MTB for only a short while, then it got switched to urban commuter duty.

More pics and a few questions after it's cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Mathes66 (Nov 2, 2012)

A very goog find with U-brakes


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Gotcher titanium baby tote right here.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool bike Ish.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> I see someone posted a Mongoose Ti bike in this thread. Did Merlin make them?
> I have a 1999 Mongoose Ti frame bike- was it built by Merlin as well?
> It's a DX10.7


If you mean the one in post #46, yes it's Merlin-built. I visited Rob and crew regularly as they were putting the frame together. The fork is of Merlin heritage - Mike Augspurger built that for me.

Your '99 Mongoose is not Merlin-built, though.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

CCMDoc said:


> If you mean the one in post #46, yes it's Merlin-built. I visited Rob and crew regularly as they were putting the frame together. The fork is of Merlin heritage - Mike Augspurger built that for me.
> 
> Your '99 Mongoose is not Merlin-built, though.


What years(s) did Merlin build Mongoose frames?
The seatstay on post #46 is different than mine.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> What years(s) did Merlin build Mongoose frames?
> The seatstay on post #46 is different than mine.


They built a few all titanium frames in '89 for Mongoose and a few Ti front triangles (bonded to rear chromoly seat and chainstays) for '90 and that was it. Very few of either but I don't know the numbers.


----------



## pinkpower (Aug 22, 2015)

I love the purple on the bike! So girly.


----------



## pinkpower (Aug 22, 2015)

mbkot said:


> Is there an official Merlin thread? If not, then I'll just post here some pics of my 92 Merlin.
> It is # 3850
> Yeh, I know I should change some parts. I am working on that.
> 
> Merlin's website states "Brand rebirth underway". Good luck and lets hope they make something worth keeping and showing in 20 years from now


I love the purple on the bike! So girly.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Let's see what we can do to revive this old thread...

89 Merlin with a small facelift


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

SMRTIN said:


> Let's see what we can do to revive this old thread...
> 
> 89 Merlin with a small facelift


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

bump for a cool old thread .. mine is an early 90's ti mountain bike frame with 1in steer tube. it's all but impossible to find 1in suspension forks. 

finally ended with an old school steel front fork .. been running 650C road wheels and 26in fatties. hopefully I'll be posting a few pic's ..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

_cy_ said:


> bump for a cool old thread .. mine is an early 90's ti mountain bike frame with 1in steer tube. it's all but impossible to find 1in suspension forks.
> 
> finally ended with an old school steel front fork .. been running 650C road wheels and 26in fatties. hopefully I'll be posting a few pic's ..


You could find a marzocchi w/1in steerer but you are better w/the rigid.


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

colker1 said:


> You could find a marzocchi w/1in steerer but you are better w/the rigid.


thanks already got a junky 1in suspension fork .. due to next to zero demand .. can't blame mfg for not producing a decent 1in suspension fork.

already got a Sugar 1 for trail duties .. Merlin for all practical purposes has become a full on road bike with aero 650C wheels. V brakes has just enough adjustment for a seamless fit.

have purposely not applied new Merlin stickers for a low profile ride. amazing how this old Ti frame has gained a new life!


----------



## albatros38 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Early 1989 Merlin built*

Here is my early 89 Merlin.
The built progress slowly, perhaps a ride with






this year !


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

very_nice! 

has anyone considered having a custom fork made from Ti? 
there's several Chinese frame makers very reasonably priced, but I'm just not convinced enough to send my $$$. 

when someone quotes a killer price, but then tacks on shipping charges that bumps up the price by 
$150+ .. it kills believability of the firm when you know actual shipping is closer to $50 or less.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

_cy_ said:


> has anyone considered having a custom fork made from Ti?
> .


Sure.
Mike Augspurger of One-Off made one for me in 1990 for my '89 Ti Mongoose Tomac Signature. still have and ride with it.

An older photo








And now:


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

CCMDoc said:


> Sure. Mike Augspurger of One-Off made one for me in 1990 for my '89 Ti Mongoose Tomac Signature. still have and ride with it.


 very nice! what was the cost back then?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I am very reluctant to using a Ti-Fork anyway, but i'd never go down a chinese route and have one produced over there. If you want a fork, then i'd recommend to use one of the know experts in the market to make one (and pay for it). Then you at least know you got.


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

sticker shock for getting a ti fork built in USA will probably mean sticking with my cromoly fork .. for now anyway. may have to build my own ti forks ... if you don't see pic's it didn't happen


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

_cy_ said:


> very nice! what was the cost back then?


I don't remember the quoted price but I do remember wondering if it was in dollars or Lira


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

yup with ti handcycle prices starting at $6,500 .. having a custom ti fork made by one-off would probably give me sticker shock and cost 3x+ what I paid for the Merlin frame.


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

*finally finished one*















Finally finished one of the bikes (last month really)

Didn't realize the pics were so bad, I'll have to take another.

Had posted earlier (post #26) sadly those pics aren't working.

Anyway - bike is fairly modernized. I got the frame with a rather short Fat Chance fork that was super twitchy. It's currently got a custom SID on it and it's pretty impressive how well everything works together. I was concerned about the fork really messing up the geometry but it's almost like it was made for it.

Very happy with it


----------



## _cy_ (Jul 27, 2015)

very nice! didn't know custom SID are still available with 1in steer tube?

looks like I'm sticking with the old cromo forks for the duration.


----------



## bobcataville (Dec 13, 2011)

That's where the custom part comes in. Got lucky with a new 1" crown assembly on the bay & had Suspension Experts here in Asheville mate it with a 1 1/8" SID. Altogether quite expensive but I was able to rationalize it...


----------



## albatros38 (Jan 23, 2008)

After years of a slow building (I got the frame in 2012), my 1989 Merlin mountain was complet some month ago.
I choose silver components.
Potts Type II fork, some nice WTB parts, XTII group, Kingsberry.
And I ride with


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That's a Boston ti party right there!!!


----------



## Davyd (May 27, 2020)

Bumping starting this thread, 1992 Mountain


----------



## lifecycling (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi all, bumping this old thread with a question, hope anyone can help me with this identifying an old titanium. I bought this second hand titanium which is very identical with Merlin titanium MTB year of 1994 (below is the photos from their 1994 catalog).
What make it different is that I have AN EYELETS on my frame, where 1994 Merlin MTB is not have it. 
Does anyone here know what model of Merlin is mine and what year it is? 
Thank you!









Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lifecycling (Aug 1, 2020)

And this is a picture of Merlin MTB from 1994 catalog, which is no eyelets on it. 
Hope hear something from you guys. Thank you









Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lifecycling said:


> And this is a picture of Merlin MTB from 1994 catalog, which is no eyelets on it.
> Hope hear something from you guys. Thank you
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is a cyclocross bike. It has 700c wheels. It is a very different beast from the Merlin Mountain 26in you posted.


----------



## lifecycling (Aug 1, 2020)

colker1 said:


> Yours is a cyclocross bike. It has 700c wheels. It is a very different beast from the Merlin Mountain 26in you posted.


Yes I converted the frame into cyclocross bike with 700c wheel. My question, back to that day do you think they have that cyclocross model/term? But you right, if that frame is originally MTB 26", then it must be impossible to install 700cx33 tire on it and still have plenty of room. Do you have another idea?

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lifecycling (Aug 1, 2020)

Another thing, my cable route for rear cantilever brake is located on the "left down" the toptube, where I found Merlin XLM are all located on TOP LEFT of the top tube. Here is the picture. 
thank you guys 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lifecycling (Aug 1, 2020)

The cable route









Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazzer68 (Feb 24, 2021)

richw76 said:


> This might be a dumb question.. Where is the serial number printed on the bike, and how can I find info on it (such as year it was made)?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine was under the bottom braket


----------

